# would you want to know



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am going to have Quinn's von wiiebrand's status tested soon. I would like to know what we are dealing with if any situations arise in the future. I know if he needs a surgery the doctors will want a clotting time done immediately prior either way. I just want to be prepared when we are more active this summer. I am debating whether or not to also do the test for dialated cardiomyopathy. I know of a few people on forums who have had their dogs tested. Those whose dogs were shown to be affected seem to be mourning while the dog is still happy and healthy. If it were your dog, would you want to know? Has anyone here had their dogs tested for whatever issues they are predisposed to?


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, I would want to know. 

We will hopefully have a series of testing done on my BF's dog later this year. He is from a BYB and standard poodles have a list of health problems BUT several of them can be easily managed with proper diet, nutrition, exercise and maintenance drugs. 

I imagine it would be hard to get the positive diagnosis. But I like to believe we are helping our dogs live healthier lives if we can.


----------

